# Proper loft ventilation?



## trailbound

OK, I am in the midst of a small scare, and tomarrow one of my birds is being euthanized and sent to a pathology lab in I believe WA State. I have felt for a while something was not right with a few of my birds, and after talking with my vet yesterday, that is the course of action she thinks is best. Ornithosis is what I am pretty convinced is what is going on, but we will see when the results come in. Anyway, I am hoping to get some real advice on what is necessary for proper loft ventiltion without drafts. My YB loft has an opening (approx 25"x15")for the birds to move freely from the loft to the aviary, and then another opening (same size) on the same wall where they trap in after being out to fly. Sufficient or not at all? My old bird loft and breeding loft has just one opening, allowing access to the outside aviary, as when I open the other window to allow access to the aviary at the other end, there is too much of a draft, so I ended up keeping that one closed, and allowing only one open. My OB loft feels damp when it is humid or raining outside, and I know this can not be good for the birds. So, my question is exactly what is the best way to ventilate and at the same time prevent drafts? Is it best to ventilate high on a wall, or low? The ceiling? I have searched all my books and such, and good ventilation is stressed heavily, but none of them really get into detail what is required. Anybody?


----------



## abisai

TrailBound . . . Good Morning. From what I have heard, you can light a cigarrett (not advising that you smoke it) inside the loft and watch the plume of smoke. It should "ventilate" from the bottom to the top ventilating ports.

Abisai


----------



## Skyeking

trailbound said:


> OK, I am in the midst of a small scare, and tomarrow one of my birds is being euthanized and sent to a pathology lab in I believe WA State. I have felt for a while something was not right with a few of my birds, and after talking with my vet yesterday, that is the course of action she thinks is best. Ornithosis is what I am pretty convinced is what is going on, but we will see when the results come in. Anyway, I am hoping to get some real advice on what is necessary for proper loft ventiltion without drafts. My YB loft has an opening (approx 25"x15")for the birds to move freely from the loft to the aviary, and then another opening (same size) on the same wall where they trap in after being out to fly. Sufficient or not at all? My old bird loft and breeding loft has just one opening, allowing access to the outside aviary, as when I open the other window to allow access to the aviary at the other end, there is too much of a draft, so I ended up keeping that one closed, and allowing only one open. My OB loft feels damp when it is humid or raining outside, and I know this can not be good for the birds. So, my question is exactly what is the best way to ventilate and at the same time prevent drafts? Is it best to ventilate high on a wall, or low? The ceiling? I have searched all my books and such, and good ventilation is stressed heavily, but none of them really get into detail what is required. Anybody?


You should have ventialtion all around every wall of your loft, under the eaves, just below the roof. This will give them adequate ventilation. Be sure to enclose with hardware cloth.

They also should have aaccess to an open aviary where they can sun and take baths.


----------



## roxtar

I've also read that EXHAUST (pulling old air out and fresh air in) ventilation is better than having a fan just blowing around inside the loft. 
I think that this could be easily accomplished with a couple of bathroom exhaust fans purchased at a hardware store and placed under the eaves of the loft, these fans are rated for wet locations usually so humidity from rain shouldn't be an issue. It may be time consuming, and you may have to do some modifications to your loft but I think it would be well worth it.


----------



## warriec

how has this been effecting your birds, are there any signs


----------



## learning

I don't know if this will help or not but I will tell you what I am doing in my new loft in the way of ventilation. Now, keep in mind that my loft is about 800 square feet so it is a bit larger than most  but the priciple should be the same. I am in Georgia so my concern was with the intense heat and humidity that we get down here. My loft sits on a platform that averages about 5 feet off the ground because it sits on the side of a hill. The temperature on the platform averages about 15 degrees hotter than under the platform. I wanted to take advantage of this fact.

I will have 8 seperate 1' X 4' cutouts in the floor that will be covered with extruded steele grating. I will be able to cover these in the winter if needed. This will allow the cooler air under the loft to ventilate from the bottom. Around the roof, under the eves all the way around is open for ventilation and covered with 1/4 inch hardware cloth. I also wanted to be able to turn the air over quickly when I wanted to to avoid dust and stale air so I will have three attic exhaust fans installed up high on the back walls that will turn over all the air in the loft in about 5 minutes.

We will see how effective it is once I get birds in here in about a month or two. If you want to see pictures of how it is going you can check out the "Loft Advice" thread on this site.

I know that some might say this is overkill but I just don't want to have to fool with all of the problems associated with poor vintilation.

Dan


----------



## Greek Boy

Dear Learning, 
Your ideas sound good but, I'm just wondering. Would'nt the air travel the path of least resistance? The exaust fans would pull air in from under all the eaves which is closer instead from down below by the cutouts. I think the air down below is really what you want most of, cool and loaded with oxygen. Just suggesting you test your theory.
Greek Boy


----------



## Jay3

Greek Boy said:


> Dear Learning,
> Your ideas sound good but, I'm just wondering. Would'nt the air travel the path of least resistance? The exaust fans would pull air in from under all the eaves which is closer instead from down below by the cutouts. I think the air down below is really what you want most of, cool and loaded with oxygen. Just suggesting you test your theory.
> Greek Boy


Then would it work better if he were to put an exhaust fan down lower, like maybe halfway up the wall? Where would you put the exhaust? Just wondering.


----------



## Greek Boy

Jay3, 

The only way to find out is to test it.Leave the exhaust fans where they are. Even though it would pull air in through the eaves the floor space is more open and hances are the air will pull in both ways. Or set up a thermostat on or near the ceiling to turn on the fans only when it's really hot During the dead of winter you probably won't need the fans. You just might have the best of two worlds. You can test with a lit cigarette and watch the smoke from the floor up. Or you can lite a candle and watch where it flickers the most when you go to each opening, in and out. Even as the fans pull in cooler air through the eaves it still should drop somewhat. Cooler air is heavier than warm. It should be fine.

PS no need to smoke the cigarette.

All the best 
Greek Boy


----------



## Jay3

Greek Boy said:


> Jay3,
> 
> The only way to find out is to test it.Leave the exhaust fans where they are. Even though it would pull air in through the eaves the floor space is more open and hances are the air will pull in both ways. Or set up a thermostat on or near the ceiling to turn on the fans only when it's really hot During the dead of winter you probably won't need the fans. You just might have the best of two worlds. You can test with a lit cigarette and watch the smoke from the floor up. Or you can lite a candle and watch where it flickers the most when you go to each opening, in and out. Even as the fans pull in cooler air through the eaves it still should drop somewhat. Cooler air is heavier than warm. It should be fine.
> 
> PS no need to smoke the cigarette.
> 
> All the best
> Greek Boy



Thanks. I appreciate your answer and explanation. No, you don't have to smoke the cigarette. LOL.


----------



## spirit wings

Greek Boy said:


> Dear Learning,
> Your ideas sound good but, I'm just wondering. Would'nt the air travel the path of least resistance? The exaust fans would pull air in from under all the eaves which is closer instead from down below by the cutouts. I think the air down below is really what you want most of, cool and loaded with oxygen. Just suggesting you test your theory.
> Greek Boy


FYI The thread is from 2007, and learning is no longer in pigeons or posts here.


----------



## bhymer

If you know anyone that has a copy or if you could buy the CD, Racing Pigeon Secrets of Champions lV Winning lofts. It covers all areas of proper ventilation and air movement. A must view !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.hert

Without see your loft and would love to have a picture--you have more than one problem. Your in Alaska and really have damp and cold temperatures sometimes to extremes. Number one I would find a way to close off that loft---like windows that you can shut when needed and I would get one of those round circular fans to put on the roof and they work by birds body temperature and constantly take out the stale air. My next suggestion is to see what direction your air is flowing and I would put vents from where is it flowing in to where it is flowing out.. If need to put another window to the south side in order to get that loft a lot dryer--because this alone(dampness) will kill your birds quick and go through the loft and kill all them. You need to get that loft dry with good air flow--even insulation won't hurt--but dryness yes and good air flow second and clean food and water and constantly Scrape the floor because droppings hold water and could cause a lot of different ailments--fungus, bacteria, virus, canker, worms, and numerous other things...Control that dampness and figure out the venelation...Pigeons are hard work like I know you know and it takes time to figure things out sometimes and your doing really well by asking for people on this forum for advice and please let us know what hurt your birds...We all care and we all love pigeons.....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> FYI The thread is from 2007, and learning is no longer in pigeons or posts here.


Thanks for pointing that out, don't think the others read what you said. LOL.


----------



## c.hert

Thats a big help thanks and I never caught the date either......c.hert lol


----------

